# O Fortuna Misheard Lyrics (Animated)



## Fernin (Jun 6, 2012)

Ran across this and found it amusing, it's exactly what the title says.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nIwrgAnx6Q8


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh god, that was hilarious. x3


----------



## Viridis (Jun 9, 2012)

This should be in the laugh-lose thread.  But at any rate, that great. XD


----------

